# Perth - Sunday morning (14th)



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

For any Perth kayakers out there, we're planning a paddle on Sunday morning. Not 100% on the exact location yet but if the weather is kind Chopper and I were thinking of Penguin Island.

Let me know if you're keen and if you know any spots worth trying.

Talk soon.


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't make it this Sunday so good luck.

I have been in the Swan on a few occassions over the break and picked up lots of small bream on SX40s but only one size so far. Mainly between the Garret Road bridge and the Tonkib Hwy bridge.

Have a look at this for a monster...........

Cheers,
Ian..........


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate,

That is a brilliant catch!  Not too different from many a monster I've lannded. 

I reckon fishing comps should start to recognise the skill it takes to land a fish similar in size to the bait used.

Hopefully we'll catch you on a future adventure.

Have fun!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

How about the Australia Day long weekend for a trip somewhere :?: 
I will be down there for the Skyshow and if there is a trip planned somewhere I will bring the yak down too  .
Not catching much up here in Gero lately, so I might fare better down in the big smoke :lol:


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, I'm there!

Which day would suit you best? We can get another string going for that weekend. Do you prefer ocean or river?

Anyone else up for that one too?


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Justin. with regards to my preference between ocean or river, I have done most of my kayak fishing in the ocean here at Geraldton, but I don't really mind either way  If there are good fish to be caught offshore at the moment then I have no qualms about heading out for a go. I have fished the Swan a lot in my younger days too and enjoy catching a Bream or two. I guess it depends on the swell & wind etc :roll: Just thought if anyonewas planning a trip that it would be nice to tag along :wink:


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Justin i knew there was a reason that i couldnt go this weekend when we were talking on the phone ..Family picnic ..Grandsons B/Day ...
Im in for Aussie weekend though but for me it cant be the Friday ....
Talk soon ...


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

Saturday 27th is the only free day I have and my preference would be the big blue weather permitting. May be we agree location a bit closer to the time when the forecast is known?

Cheers,
IAn...........


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds great everyone. Saturday of the long weekend, ocean-side sounds like a plan. I'll put up another string once we have a location/time/etc.

No worries about Sunday Chopper. It's going to be 40 degrees anyway so I might go out for an early one somewhere (maybe Woodman Point).

Now for location on the long weekend. Who has any good ideas?

I've had luck at Woodman Point (though whether or not it's safe to eat the fish there I do not know - I have). I also have been looking forwards to trying Pinaroo Point up near Joondalup.

You guys have been in the area longer than me though so please, throw in some ideas.

Talk soon.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

What's being caught around Cottesloe way lately? Is the water warming up (Mackeral in mind, or is it too early yet?)? I hear some good Tailor are about too?? Otherwise what would we catch around Woodies Justin?

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate you have me sold on Mackerel. Let's go there :lol:

What sorts do you get this far south on the west coast? I'm guessing I'm not lucky enough for that to be spanish mackerel.....?

I've picked up snook, squid, herring and tailor just on the couple of that small patch of turf between the end of the point and back towards the carpark for the boat ramp pulling lures around. Also done some bottom bouncing around there but have only managed to get pulled around for a while by rays.

Personally, I'm back at the mackerel.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Heh heh, I thought the mention of Mackeral might get a nibble :lol: I'm only going by the countless stories of spaniards being caught off the reefs offshore from Cott over the years. I used to do a bit of wave skiing off the groyne south of Grant Street and depending on the swell and chop the beach near the groyne should be a good launch point from memory. Getting yaks down from the carpark shouldn't be a big deal, but it's only a suggestion and other Perth yakers may have a better one :roll: 
Might not even be coming down there now, as the missus may have chucked a spanner in the works :?


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Good morning WA yakkers.

I see there is a planning for a trip on the long weekend. Could an ex SA, returning WA fella come along for the ride. I will be back in Perth before the long weekend and at this point could be a starter. I will look out for the posts closer to time.

I may have to give someone my mobile No as I may not be connected then.

Yakabe.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Yakabe mate, everyone's more than welcome. The more the merrier. It'll be great to have another person to join our growing ranks over here 

Cuda, no worries if you can't make it. I'll get another string going for that weekend. Best of luck convincing the missus 8)


----------

